# Do comments about your dogs bug you?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Bishop doesn't really get any comments, you can't tell his weight because he is so fluffy and he has no behavioral problems, but Tessie.. well, she's an Italian greyhound so she's skinny, plus she's probably on the low end of a healthy weight for them. You can see all her ribs' outlines and her hips when she is standing, I don't mind it at all, she eats a TON (5-6% of her adult weight) and she is very active plus is only four months old, but sometimes I get mean comments about it by people. "Feed your dog!!", "Um.. are you SURE that's healthy?", one lady walking away from me telling her husband "she can't be a good dog owner if she is letting her dog get that thin".. etc. 

She is also timid around other dogs and I bring her to the park for socialization. I am still treating her every time she sees a dog and she is getting WORLDS better. She will now even chase and play with other dogs as long as they don't start to chase her. :redface: Then she gets a bit scared. Mostly she just sticks close to me.

Anyway we walked through a crowd of dogs, this dog walker lady had 10 or 12 of them. Five big dogs sniffed her at once and she rolled over onto her back and this lady started stamping her feet around the dogs, scaring Tess, then she picked Tess up and started coddling her, I asked her to put her down and she kind of got mad at me saying it's not healthy behavior and I am going to mentally damage my dog by bringing her around other dogs. Apparently I should be 'alpha rolling' her a lot at home and everywhere. I just walked away. I know rolling onto her back is not ideal behavior but it's SO much better than before when she would scream her head off and run away. 

I'm probably too sensitive LOL I am not with comments about me but I am with my dogs. Are you guys the same way?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think its a lack of knowledge... I'm sure the lady and others could POSSIBLY simply be concerned that there may be an issue. 

That being said, I can also see how it pisses you off, being a typical stellar owner(most on DFC are pretty outstanding parents).... my blood would probably boil if someone walked by and said something about my guys... good intentions or not.


the other lady?... she just sounds like a nutjob. Don't try to put logic to nuttyness. I learned to disregard those people


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe it's because I have Chows and a Rottie mix. I've never had anyone comment on my dogs. I imagine how it would piss you off. I probably wouldn't be able to bite my tongue if someone said anything about mine. 

Go ahead and tell them off next time. We all will still love you here!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh gosh, the skinny thing! Trust me I know that one. I've gotten told I'm a bad pet owner because of how malnourished my dog looked. Ya, well, news flash. The dog eats about 2 lbs of food a day to maintain that weight. Yes, her ribs show a bit too much but she is also loaded with muscle. We've had so many tests done to see if there is something wrong with her and they could find nothing. Since she is a mixed breed we have no idea if she has some sort of sight hound in her or if her metabolism is just extremely high. Either way, yes, whenever I'm told my dog is too skinny or unhealthy looking by someone I just want to slap them and tell them they don't know anything about this dog so it is not their place to judge. >:|

And I completely agree, rolling over is much better than shrieking. The only thing I would be concerned about is if when she is rolled onto her back is she shaking, not taking treats, turning her head completely away? You don't want her shutting down. I would try to just get her up when she has rolled over, walk away, ask for a sit, then re-approach the dogs. :] Use a happy tone, not one that sounds worried at all.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon's mom says comments about the Danes being just big and dumb that really bugs me. I just tune her out on that one. She also says that she understands feeding Shiloh raw since she is part wolf but the Danes don't need it since they're "just dogs" :frown:

I tend to think of it this way, don't worry about things you cant control. You can't control what others say or think....but you can control how you respond. You know Tessie is healthy and that's all that matters. Tell them to do a little research into IGs before they judge. Or just don't care about what they say.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Bishop doesn't really get any comments, you can't tell his weight because he is so fluffy and he has no behavioral problems, but Tessie.. well, she's an Italian greyhound so she's skinny, plus she's probably on the low end of a healthy weight for them. You can see all her ribs' outlines and her hips when she is standing, I don't mind it at all, she eats a TON (5-6% of her adult weight) and she is very active plus is only four months old, but sometimes I get mean comments about it by people. "Feed your dog!!", "Um.. are you SURE that's healthy?", one lady walking away from me telling her husband "she can't be a good dog owner if she is letting her dog get that thin".. etc.
> 
> She is also timid around other dogs and I bring her to the park for socialization. I am still treating her every time she sees a dog and she is getting WORLDS better. She will now even chase and play with other dogs as long as they don't start to chase her. :redface: Then she gets a bit scared. Mostly she just sticks close to me.
> 
> ...


Few people other than my mother have said anything about Minnie's weight. She is SO thin right now...and it breaks my heart, so I am SUPER sensitive if anyone else comments on it. It's hard for me to "shake it off" or just "not care" because I do have my own concerns and wish she could gain weight a little faster. At night when I'm petting her before she goes to bed, and all I feel is bones, I sometimes doubt my decision to feed raw. I gain clarity after a good night's rest though.  Just can't wait until she fleshes out a bit....(a LOT)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I ignore people it's become more of a habit in public as i'm not a patient person and i do tend to right what people say wrong...

I've had people tell me that Tobi is to thin, I've also had people tel me he's too fat (pudgy) was the word... they said that while he was curled up in a ball....of course he looks like a fat little lump when he's curled up wtf!

as far as the rolling over thing... zoey my apbt when i first got her around 5 months old from the shelter she had this habit of whenever anybody would approach her she would roll over, and sometimes it was a walking dive rollover so she was bonking her head on the concrete and stuff... not good.

I started working with her to sit instead every time somebody approached her and it seemed to take the problem away with people, with dogs was another story she got very excited with other dogs and would do this when 3-4 of them would walk up to her at the park. eventually she got more confident and she fixed her own problem imo.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have thin dogs, but I have one that is pretty bald. I get tired of telling people no, he doesn't have mange and no he's not going to give your dog anything. He's just bald. Like people.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

When I walk Oscar with my sister people complain that he is too thin, says we should feed him more (people that say this though usually have little fatties on the end of their leash) :tongue:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

well guess ya just gotta let the comments roll, because people always have something to say. my dogs have always been fat...my cats too and I used to get the.. what is in your water to make them so big....not sure but they are what they are. Now w/ reahven, she is raw fed at 1st too much so she got heavy...I got the wow she is big thing....then I became better w/ my numbers she has lost total of 12lbs and now some say wow she looks great, my mom says she is to thin---she knows she is healthy but she just doesn't like them that thin, my sister in law says wow I cant not believe she wieghs less then my dog now....well bla bla bla....she is my dog and I think she looks amazing. No you can not see her ribs,by some standards they would prb say she should lose more, but she has a great tuck you can see indentation in her hip area when you look at her from the top view and honestly, dont care anymore what anyone says. Really as long as you do what is best for your own dog then the heck w/ everyone else.  Walk in my shoes before you judge me....if ppl did that then maybe this world would be a better place all around.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Love my lab said:


> well guess ya just gotta let the comments roll, because people always have something to say. my dogs have always been fat...my cats too and I used to get the.. what is in your water to make them so big....not sure but they are what they are. Now w/ reahven, she is raw fed at 1st too much so she got heavy...I got the wow she is big thing....then I became better w/ my numbers she has lost total of 12lbs and now some say wow she looks great, my mom says she is to thin---she knows she is healthy but she just doesn't like them that thin, my sister in law says wow I cant not believe she wieghs less then my dog now....well bla bla bla....she is my dog and I think she looks amazing. No you can not see her ribs,by some standards they would prb say she should lose more, but she has a great tuck you can see indentation in her hip area when you look at her from the top view and honestly, dont care anymore what anyone says. Really as long as you do what is best for your own dog then the heck w/ everyone else. Walk in my shoes before you judge me....if ppl did that then maybe this world would be a better place all around.


why are people so nasty when it comes to animals? I feel like no one would ever say anything to your face about your children.....why is a dog any different? frustrating.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am guilty of this as well. My neighbors, whom I consider my family have a dog who is probably 10ish lbs over weight. I tell them I think he's fat, but they have also made comments about Avery being skinny so I think we're even. 

Also my good friend got an APBT (who she believes is pure bred, I think otherwise), this poor dog at one point weighed 60+ lbs and should probably weigh somewhere in the 40lb range (she is very short and stout). I realize to each their own, but your killing your dog with food (and she used to make fun of my other friends fat dog). When they are that overweight and its hard for them to get around, they are unable to be dogs.

But I do get offended when ppl say Avery's too thin, or any negative comments about how he looks, mostly because right now I agree he could gain a few lbs...we're working on it. Its not that easy!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> And I completely agree, rolling over is much better than shrieking. The only thing I would be concerned about is if when she is rolled onto her back is she shaking, not taking treats, turning her head completely away? You don't want her shutting down. I would try to just get her up when she has rolled over, walk away, ask for a sit, then re-approach the dogs. :] Use a happy tone, not one that sounds worried at all.


Nope, she still takes treats, she doesn't shake.. sometimes now she will even have her tail out from between her legs when she approaches a dog. It just seems like when someone is telling me I'm harming my dog and doing it all wrong it makes all the work I've done seem like nothing.. even though I know she has made a lot of progress.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Jon's mom says comments about the Danes being just big and dumb that really bugs me. I just tune her out on that one. She also says that she understands feeding Shiloh raw since she is part wolf but the Danes don't need it since they're "just dogs" :frown:


Does she prefer Shiloh to your other dogs? I'll agree with her that Danes are [very] big, but dumb?... I've always thought they were about average with trainability, not a border collie but not as stubborn as some breeds can be.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if that lady had touched one of my dogs especially picking one up....this is what i would have said.

put my dog down now. you have until i count until three and then i will kick you in the shins and let's see how mentally good that is for YOU.

my dogs are perfect. and those who don't agree cam stay far away from them.

and you can be sure no one touches my dogs unless i vet them first.

yes, you could say i am a little sensitive about my dogs....

and no you're not defensive. you're protective and that's your job.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I used to, but when you have a APBT you grow thick skin pretty fast :wink: 

I used to get comments that I was starving Harleigh ALL the time. I usually just ignored them because I think she is at the perfect weight, haven't heard many comments about her weight lately though. Which I'm glad about :biggrin: 

However, one person did tell me that she was the ugliest dog they've ever seen - I honestly didn't know what to say to that!  So rude!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sheesh! People and their comments! Their too fat their too thin are they sick will IT bite. Sheesh some stuff you just let role off your back , but yes some comments I get red faced and just say stuff but I have never regretted it heehee!
This one woman when Roxi was heavier asked if she was pregnant haha! I was like well if they didn't spay her correctly and I was letting her roam the streets I don't know, she is spayed! So yah some stuff can be hurtful, but I now have learned people can be so rude at times Just walk away laughing that always gets them! Now I sort of laugh and don't care! But now that Roxi's gettin' skinny never here wow your dogs looking great haha! Seem's people tend to comment without really thinking at times! "eh just chalk it up to bad breeding~~~~~ of humans I mean LOL!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

A few months ago we were at the park with three dogs...Sophie, Bambi, and Lily (the foster at the time). We had just walked the trail and were happy because the pack had done so well with the dozens of other dogs around . We were taking a break at a picnic table and my mom was bent down, trying to tie the dogs to the table. Some guy with a huge, overweight Shepherd mix walked over. Our dogs started getting nervous because not only was there a strange guy approaching while my mom was bent down but he had a huge dog! So of course they started giving warning barks. The guy then goes "They just need to say hi, then they'll stop" and before we can do anything he comes over and literally shoves his dog over to ours! The dog practically knocks our dogs over and they all freak out. They didn't bite his dog but made some pretty scary sounding barks/snarls. My mom goes "Not a good idea!" and moves our dogs away. The guy gives us a dirty look, mumbles, and walks away.

We later overheard him "warning" people about our "vicious little dogs". We haven't been back to that park .


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> However, one person did tell me that she was the ugliest dog they've ever seen - I honestly didn't know what to say to that!  So rude!


Shoulda said, "Well you're the ugliest person I've ever seen!" LOL.... 

fine...I suppose that would have been immature :tongue:



Caty M said:


> Five big dogs sniffed her at once and she rolled over onto her back and this lady started stamping her feet around the dogs, scaring Tess, then she picked Tess up and started coddling her, I asked her to put her down and she kind of got mad at me saying it's not healthy behavior and I am going to mentally damage my dog by bringing her around other dogs.


What the ....if someone just went over and picked up my dog without permission, I would not be a happy camper. I mean...I guess it _was_ with good intentions and all.........but still, not happy! A lot of people do/say things with good intentions....but good intentions aren't always a good thing! Sorry, I must be in one of those moods


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yes!!

I HATTTE(!!!!) when people automatically say something about my Border Collie(s)!! I have heard "WOW they have a LOT of energy!" "Wow why would you have 2 of those CRAZY dogs?!" "WOW you must be REALLY active to have 2 of THEM!!" UGH! Pretty much all of those are, ime, really stupid to say...having 2 means that they play together, they are neither one any more active then the other medium sized dogs Ive had around, and neither of them are crazy! 

And dont even get me started about people when I say that Leo is a full Border Collie and he "just cant be" since he has a blue eye!!!:nod:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys are way too nice, if someone says something negative about me or my dogs I just tell them to "F*** Off" I don't or never will mince words.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Caty, I get a lot of the same comments as you and it is so frustrating! Zephyr's weight is average for a male silken of his height, but nearly every time I take him somewhere, people say things like, "he's so skinny!" "is he supposed to look like that?"(that one is the WORST!) and "are you sure you're feeding him enough?" Of course these people probably know nothing about sighthounds so I try not to get _too_ upset, and I guess it's good that they're interested in the welfare and well-being of dogs. But the less-polite part of me wants to scream, "mind your own damn business! And learn a few things about different breeds before making snap judgements!" I usually just say something like, "he's supposed to look like that," and leave it at that. I absolutely love Azawakh but if I ever got one I would probably have someone call the ASPCA on me for having an "emaciated" dog!

Zephyr loves other dogs but he's very timid around strangers, especially children. When people approach him quickly without letting him sniff them out first, or when they try to pet him on the top of the head, he usually lowers his head and backs away, sometimes hiding behind me. Recently I had a lady approach him when we were at the local pet supply store. He tried to hide behind me and she said, "You should take him to places like this more often. He might not be so scared if he was better socialized." That _really_ made me mad. Ever since I got Zephyr I have made sure to take him to all kinds of dog-friendly places as often as I can. He has gotten better (he now lets people pet him if they approach him slowly and carefully), but yes he is still a bit shy. Many silkens are reserved toward strangers, so it's not unusual. The fact that people judge my "parenting" skills without even considering the fact that some dogs just aren't as gregarious and outgoing as others really makes me angry.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You guys are way too nice, if someone says something negative about me or my dogs I just tell them to "F*** Off" I don't or never will mince words.


i'm not nice... all you say is f^^k off. i at least kick them. LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> You guys are way too nice, if someone says something negative about me or my dogs I just tell them to "F*** Off" I don't or never will mince words.


I do as well...I didnt put what my reaction has been!LOL I have now told 3 people that Border Collies are NOT crazy...you just have to be smarter then them!:tongue: (And these are all people who have stated that they have "experience" with the breed...either had them as kids or know someone who has one or more!LOL :laugh


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Porphyria -- I am going to tell everyone she is an Azawakh now instead of a Great Dane until she gains some weight -- maybe THAT will shut them up!! ;-)


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I'm probably too sensitive LOL I am not with comments about me but I am with my dogs. Are you guys the same way?


No. I'm not.

The reason is that I admit upfront that I don't know everything about dogs but I read, I research, I review several opinions from several trainers, vets, etc. And I learn.

But most people in this world don't have a damn clue when it comes to dogs. Oh, they think they do, but they don't. So no, I don't give a &*@! what those idiots say.

In fact, when someone who doesn't know squat tries to tell me how my dogs should be, what I should feed my dogs, where my dogs should go, I don't even hear them anymore. All I hear in my mind is "moron...this person is a complete and utter moron, blah, blah, blah" because I am tuning them out. I try not to have to hear idiot comments...I don't even want them to go in to my brain...it's just too painful trying to figure out how people can possibly be that ignorant.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

It drives me crazy, people tell me all the time Ziva is too skinny, I have to feed her 6-8% for her to maintain at her 4#, and that's pushing it. She runs around so much and is so active she burns it all off. I had one person tell me that Miniature Pinschers are SUPPOSED to be chubby. Um no, they are supposed to be lean. Shellie gets comments all the time as well because Golden Retrievers are always so chubby, and she is on the lean side. I wish more people knew what a 'healthy' weight looked like.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Nobody has ever told me that my dogs are too skinny! LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHH...and I do have to admit....that one of those 3 people is my very UNLIKED co-worker!:tongue: She was going on and on about how "Hard to take care of" her one Pom/x is...I laughed and said "Eh, its all about how you look at it. I GLADLY take care of my 2 cats, 2 Border Collies and Pug/x!" She replied that "Oh.....my family had a couple different Border Collies growing up....they where crazy!" I looked at her, said, "Well 1. you have to bother to train them, and to do so you have to be smarter then them!" (We havent had the "dog talk" since then!:tonge1: But my boss was right there and laughed and said that I was TOTALLY right...that was why she loves her 2 labs!:becky


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> No. I'm not.
> 
> The reason is that I admit upfront that I don't know everything about dogs but I read, I research, I review several opinions from several trainers, vets, etc. And I learn.
> 
> ...


I liked this post a lot. Thanks - it put a lot in perspective for me! I don't know why I get all bent out of shape when my mom says how skinny Minnie is....when I know she'll gain weight on an excellent diet that I have decent (and always getting better!) knowledge of. My mom's dog is overweight and fed Science Diet....um.........why am I getting offended by her comments again?!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We get comments on how can you handle all that hair - well most stays on the dog. The other one is doesn't the barking drive you crazy - No we actually train our dogs and with herding breeds quiet is an early taught command.


----------

